# Help me Vortex owners !



## gipogipo (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi,
I've just bought a '05 Vortex on ebay.
Looks nice (except decals), but if i pass my finger under the horizontal tube or over the obliquum tube I can notice that it is not perfectcly flat, i mean i can feel something like (very) little hills.
Is that normal? Shuld i worry about it? Please help me decide to keep it or not,

thanks, G


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

gipogipo said:


> Hi,
> I've just bought a '05 Vortex on ebay.
> Looks nice (except decals), but if i pass my finger under the horizontal tube or over the obliquum tube I can notice that it is not perfectcly flat, i mean i can feel something like (very) little hills.
> Is that normal? Shuld i worry about it? Please help me decide to keep it or not,
> ...


I can only guess the the horizontal tube must mean the top tube. If you are running your finger under that tube than you are likely feeling the weld seem. That "tube" actually started its life as a flat sheet of titanium and was then shaped into tube. Then it is tack welded and finished. That surface of the the top tube that has been tack welded will never feel perfectly flat if you run your finger along it. The bottom side of the downtube on the bike probably is the same. 

This method of shaping tubes is the source of much debate and goes back some time with Litespeed. The former Litespeed owners now have their own frames and I have seen the method employed on their frames too. Structurally the tubes are sound. If you have any doubt I would pursue returning it to the ebay seller.


----------



## rslorzvt (Nov 14, 2007)

What name are the former Litespeed Owners using for their frames?

Regarding the seam - that issue of heat forming the sheet of 6/4 - TK of Merlin - likes the 3/2 because it can be cold-worked. I have never seen a frame fail in that area - usually fails at the joints - Seat tube,bottom bracket, etc


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

The former Litespeed founder is the Lynskey familiy. They now build off the shelf and custom Ti frames under that name.
http://lynskeyperformance.com/


----------



## rslorzvt (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks. I did take a look at their website.


Tequila Joe said:


> The former Litespeed founder is the Lynskey familiy. They now build off the shelf and custom Ti frames under that name.
> http://lynskeyperformance.com/


----------

